# Need help choosing a trailer.



## Mike Garvey (May 18, 2005)

Who makes the best trailers and how many different brands are there.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

What style? When I get one it will be a 5th wheel toy hauler style. A couple mfgers are Forest River and Thor.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Deer Skin are awesome but they will cost you..I just got the brochure in August.. I am saving...

www.deerskindogtrailers.com/display.php?name=dogtrailers


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Oops I was thinking of s human trailer. :lol:


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got a Jones Trailer and am very happy with it.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Deerskin builds the best available. Safest, most comfortable and secure trailers on the market. I'm a stocking dealer if you need more info.
________
Vaporizers reviews


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

CPHSales here in Canada builds excellent trailers, toppers and chassis mounts. The have various styles and will also custom build them for you. The more information you get on them from different manufacturers, the easier it will be to make your decision. Here is the link for my recommendation. Good luck. Val

http://www.cphsales.com


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

www.aliner.com
Very Very Cool pop up trailers with solid walls (not tent trailers).



.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

DOC E DOG TRAILERS !!!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Geez 4 Labs. A friend of mine had one of these. His dog slept in it too so doesn't that qualify it? :twisted:


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*trailer*

I sent you a pm


----------

